# Pet Costumes



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

My male Doxie Hank will be a wizard and the female Lulu (also a Doxie) will be a witch for the Conjurers Consortium.


----------



## devilangel (Sep 13, 2006)

know this is an older post but love the costume. I too have a male papillion, mine is same markings only mine is white and red


----------

